# Big Island



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hunted Big Island today from 6am until 12. No ducks in the sky the whole day!! Most of the areas have very little water in them. Did see some geese in the area but they never gave us a second look. Looking forward to hunting below 70 this second half.


----------

